# Is RHC's Powell Place different than THE Powell Place?



## JillChang (Apr 3, 2006)

On RCI's resort directory, RHC's Powell place has a differendt ID  number from THE Powell Place, and does not have the Gold Crown designation.

Are they different?  I see that they have the same address, so it must be the same building, 

Can anyone tell me the difference between the two?


----------



## Spence (Apr 3, 2006)

My understanding is that there is no difference other than the 'source' of the reservation.  I don't know the details, RHC either owns some units or has some sort of contract in place to reserve units.  As a RCI exchanger or a RHC reservation, there should be no difference to you.


----------



## JillChang (Apr 3, 2006)

I am a member of RHC, and want to know if RHC's room at Powell Place is the same as the other Powell Place


----------



## Hoc (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, it's the same resort, same rooms.  The only difference is that the reservation is made through RHC.  From my understanding, the way that RHC operates is that it owns timeshares in each of these resorts, and in some cases contracts with the resort developer for the use of additional rooms each year.  Or in the case of non-timeshares, it enters into long-term contracts with the resort/hotel for the use of a certain number of rooms each year.  Then, when there is availability in the resorts based on RHC's ownerships and/or contracts, it is available for booking via the RHC system.

In the exchange companies' resort guides, the units are listed as RHC-(resort name) because RHC sometimes books the units and then deposits them for exchange on behalf of the members who want to exchange.

But the bottom line is that they are the same resorts and rooms, whether they have RHC in front of the name or not.


----------



## JillChang (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks HOC, I knew you will be the one to clarify this for me.


----------



## KenK (Apr 3, 2006)

When another company buys several units in a resort...do they get the same treatment as the other units in the same resort...

ie- will refub be the same? Are the cleaning and maintance contracts the same?  I can see why Jill asks....why would SOME sections of the place be rated, whiles others not be rated

(Also like Sunterra rooms in the VRI Building at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort...)  Are the management contracts 100% the same ...(even if the same company)..or are they different to try to save $$$.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 3, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> ie- will refub be the same? Are the cleaning and maintance contracts the same?  I can see why Jill asks....why would SOME sections of the place be rated, whiles others not be rated



Yes, they will all be the same.  They are treated just like any other owner's units.  The only reason I see for non-ratings is that they are named differently, as if they were a different resort, and normally they are not traded much.  So, that means that the ratings for the resort are not attributed to the same resort with RHC in front of the name, and the units with RHC in front of the name do not have the volume of RCI/II guests/trades necessary to get rated as a separate resort.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 3, 2006)

I asked Madge about the difference in some of the RHC ratings vs the other units at various resorts. Summary is that there are a smaller number of units and therefore a smaller number of trades which results in few, if any, vacation review cards being turned in to RCI. So even though the main resort may be rated GC, if there are not enough reviews being turned into RCI for the RHC ID number, they end up as standard. OH well.... So I guess you just have to look at the rating and reviews of the main resort.


----------

